# Time for fun



## curley1991

Hello my friends!!  I am looking to say "Saturday: Time for fun".

What is best way in Tagalog to say this?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## biankita

Using the word kasayahan depends on the nuance of your statement.

If you mean kasayahan means a specific event like a party, you're right you use kasayahan is correct.

But if you mean the general feeling of joy or happiness, kasiyahan is what you should be using.

-----

"Sabado: Araw ng kasayahan(or kasiyahan)" is okay, if you're using it as a slogan or a title for a story or similar. 

Also the literal translation of "time" is "oras". 

It's not completely wrong, but I can't imagine a native speaker hollering out, "Yey! Sabado: Araw ng Kasayahan." But, to most native speakers, saying "Araw ng ___" is usually associated with holidays or festivals, like "Araw ng Kagitingan" (Bataan Day - obviously not a direct translation for our April 9 holiday but we don't use "Day of Courage" as the English translation) or "Araw ng Patay" (Day of the Dead/November 1st).

However, I can imagine them saying "Yey! Sabado: Oras na ng Kasayahan." complete a guy, running out the office on a Friday on going home time. It is not a direct translation, but it say something to effect of "Hooray! Saturday: It's time to party/have fun."

-----

If you can say the nuance of the statement, you can get a more appropriate translation.

That's what I think anyway. I hope this helps.


----------



## curley1991

First, Thank you so Much for your  help    Ok.. it is for a slogan.....not spoken Tagalog.  ... It is for a party my daughter is throwing for some of her firends and it is a Fillipino thmemed even.  She wants to make a card  that syas   Saturday: Time for Fun!.  Does that help?


----------



## mataripis

Kasiyahan na! makisali na!


----------



## curley1991

Thank you Mataripis!!!


----------

